

2011 30 under 30 - razin
http://www.inc.com/30under30/2011/

======
yid
Could someone _please_ tell me why Hipmunk is so...well, hip? Why are they
mentioned in the same breath as Dropbox, for example?

~~~
kn0thing
The mascot, probably.

------
shii
I wonder how much ad revenue inc mag gets from these types of linkbait fluff
pieces?

------
vgurgov
Although I am pleasured to know many of these guys, i am surprised to see so
many IT companies in the list. I'd love to see more stories similar to nom nom
truck...

------
sramam
Interesting that so many companies featured here seem to have single founders
(13 by my count).

